# What gauge wire for my electric start?



## lucescoflathead

I'm moving my batteries to the front of my boat. What gauge of wire do I use to extend the cables for my electric start? The cables will be about 10' long. Thanks Todd


----------



## crazymanme2

This has been discussed before.Use your friendly search engine,upper right hand corner. =D>


----------



## lucescoflathead

I tried the search engine. The only thing I could find was for a trolling motor. Thanks Todd


----------



## Zum

What size outboard?
Without knowing the amp draw,I'm guessing 4 gauge would be okay for a mid size outboard.


----------



## lucescoflathead

1975 Evinrude 9.9. Thanks for the reply. Todd


----------



## hkmp5s

I have 6 gauge wire from an old set of jumper cables for a 8ft overall length to my 50hp johnson and It works good for me.


----------



## nomowork

Coming from a hot rod background where I moved the battery to the trunk of the car for weight distribution, I used zero gauge welding cables. You can never have enough capacity for electric flow IMO.


----------



## MarshGrass

I too would like t know abut this...I have a 1988 Johnson 25 hp outboard. Not sure what gauge wire the lead is...I need to extend the leads about 15 feet....I got 8 gauge wire....will this be okay? I picked up the wire from auto zone Nd noticed that the insulation was thinner, but the overall diameter of the copper coil inside was very close...maybe just a bit smaller. I also noticed that the wire bundles inside the factory electric start leads are a lot thinner, and there is more of them, compared to the wire I bought from auto zone....will this be okay?


----------



## lucescoflathead

I ended up buying 4 GA. wire from Greg's Marine Wire. I put it inside 5/8 air brake nylon hose to keep it from getting rubbed through first,then ran it about 10 feet under my floor to the front of the boat. I plan to make a connection box mounted to the back tank seat of my boat. This way I can join the leads for the electric start and the new cable.


----------



## jesus

When I bought my boat I wasn't aware I would end up with a motor that was equiped of an electric starter... so my original cabling was a gage 14 over 16 feet... didn't work... I doubled the wires with a gage 12 cable, and it works... slowly. 1 12 gage and a 14 together might be equivalent of a gage 10 or 8 and I assure you all, it is not enough! So go for 4 or 6 minimum! And I only own a johnson 9.9... imagine with big engines.. :shock:


----------



## moloch16

I'm going to extend my starter cables soon too. How do you'll attach the extension cable to the existing cable? In the past I've used the type where you insert both ends and then screw down a bolt, but that is a bulky solution. Wondering if there is something better.


----------



## jasper60103

moloch16 said:


> I'm going to extend my starter cables soon too. How do you'll attach the extension cable to the existing cable? In the past I've used the type where you insert both ends and then screw down a bolt, but that is a bulky solution. Wondering if there is something better.



I moved my battery 15 feet forward with 4 ga cable last year. It works great. I made a distribution block with a piece of PVC pipe, using nuts/bolts for terminals. Not pretty, but it works fine.


----------



## moloch16

Just extended my starter wires using 6 gauge and it worked great (6 ft extension).


----------

